# For the last time ... aftermarket HID and wiper motors ...



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Hi guys, 
I've read a lot about aftermarket HIDs and how they burn wiper motors, but most of the posts are pretty old (at least a year ago) and there doesn't seem to be any conclusion about what works and what doesn't ... and I'm trying to think if I should fork out the extra dough for the S-Line (which comes with HID) or should I go for aftermarket HID ... so I need a little help. 
So from what I gather, these seems to be the common problems ... 
*1. Aftermarket HID flickering after install*
This isn't a Audi/VW problem only, happens to quite a lot of aftermarket HIDs. In most cases, adding a relay and drawing power directly from the battery fixes the problem. Is that the case for A3 as well?
It seems you can adjust the headlight setting in VAG-COM to HID ... that seems to fix the flickering problem? 
*2. Headlight bulb burnt warning*
HID draws less current than halogen, and this looks like a burnt light bulb to CANBUS. 
VAG-COM seems to fix this problem. 
*3. Burnt wiper motor*
This is by far the biggest and most expensive problem with aftermarket HID for the A3. It seems the A3 electric design has the headlight sharing the same circuitory with the wiper, and the spike when you first turn on the HID lights will blow the wiper motor. 
Some said adding a relay to the HID ballast instead of connecting it directly to the original halogen connector prevents this problem from happening. Some said even with the relay it still burns the wiper motor. 
Technically speaking, the relay separates the original halogen circuitory (which is connected to the wiper circuitory) from the ballast, so any spike that ballast may produce should not get to the wiper circuitory at all. This SHOULD fix the problem. 
Can we confirm that? Does anybody have a burnt wiper motor even with the relay installed to the HID ballast? 
Also, I wonder what brand of aftermarket HID ballast seems to be the best fit (or least problematic) for these problems ... 
I know you can always go OEM HID but they're very expensive to a point it doesn't make sense ... I'd rather go for a high quality aftermarket instead, if we can confirm the wiper motor problem can be avoided with some degree of certaintiy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure myself, but from what I understand...the wiper motor only really dies if you're running the wipers, then turn on the HID? Or is it visa versa?
I've never had issues, just the bulb warning, with my aftermarket HIDs, but I use mine as fogs, and correct the bulb warning by turning the fogs on.


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

thanks krazyboi.
What type of ballast do you have? What brand? 
And do you use 35W or 55W? I heard 55W seems to be less problematic (because that matches the original halogen's wattage) 
And do you use a relay switch? Or direct connection from the car's headlight (or fog light in your case) circuitory to the ballast?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *number17* »_thanks krazyboi.
What type of ballast do you have? What brand? 
And do you use 35W or 55W? I heard 55W seems to be less problematic (because that matches the original halogen's wattage) 
And do you use a relay switch? Or direct connection from the car's headlight (or fog light in your case) circuitory to the ballast?


I got some cheap ones... VVME (http://www.vvme.com/single-beam-hid-conversion-kit-h8h11-hid-conversion-kit-c-44_45_24.html) forgot the wattage and don't have the car w/ me to check.
I connect it straight to the car's fog connectors.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: For the last time ... aftermarket HID and wiper motors ... (number17)*

What I know about this...
I had xTec ballasts (35w) for about 2 years. No vag-com change and no bulb out warning. No blown wiper motor. I think others have used xTec without a problem.
Several people use the cheap VVME ballasts and have no bulb out warning and no blown wiper motors. I am using them on my fogs but don't think I have ever had the fogs and the wipers running at the same time. Nobody with VVME has reported a blown wiper motor and they are the cheapest ballasts available.
At least one person has reported that they used relays and it still blew a wiper motor. I would theorize that some ballasts cause electrical interference on the signal line to the wiper motor, causing it to blow itself up. Although I'm not so sure if this single report of this happening is enough to go on. It could be that they didn't have the relay connected correctly.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I am running the RetroSolutions kit in mine and this one seems to be less likely to blow the motor. Although it has been know to happen, on only one occasion that I know of, but it has happened. The best place to put the ballasts is underneath the housings, but good luck getting in there without removing the housings. The best bet is of course to just get a set of projector housings... 
Back to the blowing of wiper motors though, I heard someone mention that the reason the spike damages the wiper control module is that they both share the same ground. Not sure if thats true and not sure if grounding the HID kit direct to the battery ground would solve the problem. Don't even know if anyone has done it yet since it was suggested no one mentioned anything about it since.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I can't really try it, since I don't have HIDs...
How's the pattern/cutoff? -Anyone posted any reasonable photos?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I blew my wiper motor once as got it covered under warranty. After I vagcommed no more problem and used it for couple more months. However, I took it out completely. Save up and buy oem bixenon like me


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

*Re: (mkim)*

Thanks ... but OEM bi-xenon is just way too expensive ... I can't justify spending that much on LIGHTING ... I'd rather spend it on rims and tires if I had the dough ... but different preference I guess.
I want to know if anybody has blown wiper motor even with a relay (and relay is properly installed)? 
The point of the relay is to separate the headlight circuitory from the HID circuitory ... so if properly installed, the worst thing that can happen to the setup is it blows the fuse on the relay, and the HID doesn't work. It should protect the rest of the original electrical system (incl the wiper motor) from further damage. 
So I'm very curious to see if anyone with relay still burnt their wiper motor, and how it happened.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

You never know even with relay. New wiper motor $400 hid kit $100 oem bi xenon $800-900 I think it's worth the trouble plus u can resell it when you sell your car


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

See the LED headlight/ebay thread for some discussion about my very recent experience with aftermarket HIDs and the wiper motor. In short, I blew mine, it cost $230 to replace (did it myself, easy job), and I then re-wired my lights to use a relay and a separate ground. I have no idea if this will solve the issue though, because I'm not going to *try* to burn out the wiper motor again. 
Ultimately, don't turn your headlights on while your wipers are on. Turn off the wipers, turn on the headlights, turn on the wipers.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diranged* »_Ultimately, don't turn your headlights on while your wipers are on. Turn off the wipers, turn on the headlights, turn on the wipers. 


Florida (and other states) legally require that you turn on your headlights when using the wipers, or the ticket is about the cost of a wiper motor...
Keith


----------



## caudex (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

There's gotta be a solution to this... I want to install HIDs but I'm not gonna blow my wiper motor to do it. 
Has anybody tried installing some diodes? Diodes allow electricity to flow in only one direction.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (caudex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caudex* »_There's gotta be a solution to this... I want to install HIDs but I'm not gonna blow my wiper motor to do it. 
Has anybody tried installing some diodes? Diodes allow electricity to flow in only one direction. 

Interesting. If in fact there is a way to stop a ''back-surge" of power, effectively avoiding the spike back to the wipermotors- then perhaps this could be a solution,
Fortunately, like KB, ive been lucky enough to use 2 different Kits and havent had any issues (knock on wood).
55k miles ago, when i used the VVMEs, ive always consciously never turn On the HIDs if my wipers are already On. And made it a rule of thumb- HIds first before Wipers. 
Has anyone discected an OEM HID setup- im thinking perhaps the housing has a special connector that prevents power back-surges to the system? Just a thought.
e


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks for all the feedbacks.
I think a relay SHOULD protect the car's circuitory (including wiper) and adding a fused diode will make it safer. 
And trying to avoid turning the headlight on when the wiper's already on is a good practice too ... but I cannot guarantee my wife will remember. Plus, if the car's got automatic light sensor, you can't really control when it turns on.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (number17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number17* »_Thanks for all the feedbacks.
I think a relay SHOULD protect the car's circuitory (including wiper) and adding a fused diode will make it safer. 
And trying to avoid turning the headlight on when the wiper's already on is a good practice too ... but I cannot guarantee my wife will remember. Plus, if the car's got automatic light sensor, you can't really control when it turns on. 

Doesnt A3s with auto-light feature has the option to switch to full Off from the headlamp main switch? Just curious (my A3 didnt have auto-feature).
e


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
Doesnt A3s with auto-light feature has the option to switch to full Off from the headlamp main switch? Just curious (my A3 didnt have auto-feature).
e


Yes, you can turn the lights full off.


----------



## nac5000 (Jun 18, 2010)

hi I just installed my Hids today on my 06 a3 sb, I have two questions...

1.- is there any problem if I just use the wipers or the ligths? I mean only one at a time.

2.- is there any way to disable the wiper motor?


thanks in advance


----------



## worldrunnera (Oct 21, 2010)

[QUOTEhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=64602197=krazyboi;64602197]
_Quote, originally posted by *number17* »_thanks krazyboi.
What type of ballast do you have? What brand? 
And do you use 35W or 55W? I heard 55W seems to be less problematic (because that matches the original halogen's wattage) 
And do you use a relay switch? Or direct connection from the car's headlight (or fog light in your case) circuitory to the ballast?


I got some cheap ones... VVME (http://www.vvme.com/single-beam-hid-conversion-kit-h8h11-hid-conversion-kit-c-44_45_24.html) forgot the wattage and don't have the car w/ me to check.
I connect it straight to the car's fog connectors.
[/QUOTE]

that is the VVME h8 single beam hid kit , dude.... i dont think the 55w seems to be less problematic cos VVME 55W
HIDs are not recommended for smaller fog light housings because they tend to concentrate a large amount of heat in a small area.. it might generate much heat and melt your ballast.....

i check http://www.vvme.com/page.html?chapter=5&id=39 and find for your A3, it is better for you to choose this 

35w 12v digital slim h8(h11) hid kit for your fog lights... plug-and-play, no need to use raly harness.....

no that kind of burnt wiper issue....

http://www.vvme.com/digital-slim-h8h11-hid-conversion-kit-p-69.html?cPath=44_45_24


----------



## talor (Oct 12, 2010)

:thumbup: thanks ,,, useful infor and links.....


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

talor said:


> :thumbup: thanks ,,, useful infor and links.....


Welldone Company offers exclusive HID for the Audi A38P.

Some people already tryed. It´s the only HID that guarantees won´t blow your wiper motor away.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5263132-Well-Done-HID-kits&highlight=HID+a3


It has been working in Europe for almost 3 years in hundreds of Audi A3. No single one broke his wiper motor.


----------

